# alte Messingrolle identifizieren



## homer1352 (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Boardis,

wer kann mir helfen?

Habe eine ca. 50-jährige oder ältere Einachs-Messingrolle, die ich von meinem Vater geerbt habe, wieder auf Hochglanz gebracht. Dabei kam die Herstellergravur wieder zum Vorschein, die ich aber nicht zuordnen kann.

Zunächst mal ist die Rolle "made in Germany"; steht im Rollenfuß. Auf der Vorderseite ist die Gravur: CBB mit der Nr. 2325 darunter. Die Rückseite zeigt die Gravur: KLü.

Kann jemand etwas zur Identifizierung der Rolle oder des Herstellers beitragen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sofern es funktioniert, habe ich im Anhang 2 Pics beigfügt.


----------



## angeltreff (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*

Frage mal die hier: http://www.altes-angelgeraet.de/


----------



## homer1352 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*

Danke für den Tip. Ich melde mich, wenn und ob ich fündig geworden bin.


|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Magic_Moses (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!

Vermutlich weißt du mittlerweile, auf welch einen Schatz du da gestoßen bist.
Falls nicht, möchte ich hiermit zur Aufklärung beitragen:

Das *CBB* steht für den Namen Carl Bordelaise Benz.
Wie viele Leute heute noch immer nicht wissen, war Bordelaise nämlich der zweite Vorname des großen deutschen Konstrukteurs.
1877 beginnt Carl B. Benz mit der Entwicklung des Zweitakt-Motors, weil er es satt hat, ständig nur am Hungertuch zu nagen.
Er ist sich darüber im Klaren, an etwas Großartigem zu arbeiten doch leider bekommt er das Problem mit dem Zylinderhub nicht in den Griff. 
Am frühen Abend des 30.02.1878 beschließt Carl, einen Spaziergang am Rhein bei Mannheim zu unternehmen, um seine Denkblockade zu lösen.
Den Stein des Anstoßes nimmt er mit - eine sich frei drehende einachsige Zylindermuffe aus poliertem Messing.
2324 dieser Muffen hat er bereits in den Sand gesetzt und eigentlich hat er auch gar keine Ahnung, was diese Muffe überhaupt für einen Sinn hat. Aber als genialer Konstrukteur ist er sich sicher, dass einfach alles seinen Platz hat in der Welt - nur eben diese doofe Muffe nicht.
Wutentbrannt und bar jeder Hoffnung nimmt er die *Muffe 2325* und wirft sie in den Rhein.

50 Jahre später plant Karl Lüppenstedt aus Goch (verlassenes Kuhdorf in der Nähe der holländischen Grenze) eine Vereinsfahrt nach Mannheim.
Nach einer Besichtigung des BASF-Werkes in Ludwigshafen kehrt der Gesangsverein "Hohes C Goch" gewohnheitsmäßig in mehrere Lokalitäten ein, wobei sich Karl Lüppenstedt nahezu bewußtlos trinkt.
Da den Eigenbrödler ohnehin keiner mag, muss dieser den Heimweg in die günstige Unterkunft im Waldhof ganz alleine in Angriff nehmen. Leider verläuft er sich im Vollrausch und stürzt unglücklich von der Rheinbrücke.

Am nächsten morgen findet einer seiner Sangesbrüder, Dr. Alfred S. Kari, den Karl aufgedunsen und ziemlich tot auf einer Buhne, in der Hand eine etwas beschlagene und von Grünspan überzogene Zylindermuffe. Alfred S. Kari weiß sofort was zu tun ist. Er nimmt dem Karl die Muffe aus der Hand, und schiebt ihn von der Buhne hinunter zurück in den Rhein.

Alfred S. Kari, ein Besenstielvertreter aus Asperden (noch kleineres verlassenes Kuhdorf neben dem verlassenen Kuhdorf Goch nahe der holländischen Grenze), überlegt schon seit langer Zeit, wie man Besenstiele noch effektiver an den Mann bringt. Gerade sieht er aus den Augenwinkeln wie ein 2,50m-Waller seinen ehemaligen Sangesbruder unter Wasser zieht, als ihm die revolutionäre Idee kommt: wieder zu Hause angekommen nagelt er die einachsige Zylindermuffe auf einen Besenstiel, spult 50m feinstes Wurstseil darauf und erfindet somit die erste Wallerrute. Die Aktion läßt zu wünschen übrig, allerdings wirft er auch 5 Kilo-Gewichte ohne Probleme von Goch über die holländische Grenze hinweg ins Gebiet des Erbfeindes.
Immer noch vom schlechten Gewissen ob der ökologisch fragwürdigen Entsorgung Karls geplagt und aus Angst vor Strafverfolgung getrieben, beschließt Alfred S. Kari Asperden, Goch und den mittlerweile von Wurfgewichten gezeichneten Holländern den Rücken zu kehren.
Er läßt sich im hessischen Eschwege nieder und graviert in Gedenken an seinen ehemaligen Sangesbruder Karl Lüppenstedt dessen Initialen *KLü *in die Muffe ein, in der Hoffnung, sein schlechtes Gewissen damit zu beruhigen.
Ferner versucht er seine Erfindung nun richtig zu Kohle zu machen und gründet einen Angelversand. 
Bei der Namensfindung macht er es sich sehr einfach und aus Alfred S. Kari wird ASKARI.
Seine Erfindung *Angelrolle CBB 2325 KLü* floppt.

Der Prototyp der Rolle wird ihm übrigens 2 Jahre später von einem holländischen Gastangler nach einem Wirtshaus-Streit entwendet. Der Holländer verliert die Rolle allerdings anschließend auf einer Kirmes im Grenzgebiet zwischen Holland und Deutschland.
Hier verliert sich ihre Spur.

Du siehst, du hältst ein großes Stück deutscher Geschichte in deinen Händen!!!

|supergri


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*

Ein gut recherchierter und überaus bemerkenswerter Beitrag! #6 #6


----------



## Magic_Moses (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gut recherchierter und überaus bemerkenswerter Beitrag! #6 #6


 
Danke für die Blumen!
Natürlich ist der Beitrag gut recherchiert - ich würde doch niemals haltlosen Müll hier reinschreiben. |supergri


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!
> 
> Vermutlich weißt du mittlerweile, auf welch einen Schatz du da gestoßen bist.
> Falls nicht, möchte ich hiermit zur Aufklärung beitragen:
> ...


 
:m|supergri |supergri |supergri  wo auch immer du so was hernimmst ...#c 
Einfach Klasse geschrieben#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Nauke (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!
> 
> Vermutlich weißt du mittlerweile, auf welch einen Schatz du da gestoßen bist.
> Falls nicht, möchte ich hiermit zur Aufklärung beitragen:
> ...



Mann könnte die Geschichte fast glauben |kopfkrat    |supergri  #6


----------



## homer1352 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*

Herzlichen Dank an Magic Moses!

Gut, dass Du dich in Goch und Umgebung so gut auskennst, sonst wären wir in der Recherche wohl nicht über "Carl B. Benz" hinausgekommen.

Super Story

Petri Heil aus Goch, dem Kuhdorf am Niederrhein.


----------



## angeltreff (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*

Ich fall vom Stuhl *bauwehhalten*


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*

:q Klasse Recherche!! :m

@ Nauke:
Frag mal hier nach:
http://www.beepworld.de/members78/freibergerangelfreunde/index.htm
Wenn Du unter Raritäten mal schaust, findest Du eine Fliegenrolle "KLÜ 2325"... Frag die doch mal nach Herrn Benz... :q


----------



## Nauke (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> :q Klasse Recherche!! :m
> 
> @ Nauke:
> Frag mal hier nach:
> ...




Nee, Nee Franky #d   ich sach nur MediaMarkt :m


----------



## Magic_Moses (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*

Hm - irgendwie hab' ich das Gefühl, dass mir die Story keiner abnimmt.
Das war natürlich *KEIN* Gag.
Aber frag' ruhig den Raritäten-Heini...... wirst schon sehen, was der dir sagt.
|supergri


----------



## levalex (1. März 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*

keine bange moses, ich glaube dir! 

ohne witz, bis zu der stelle mit dem waller hätt ich das wirklich fast geglaubt!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: alte Messingrolle identifizieren*

Einfach nur genial.


----------

